# Sea Robin



## Adustgerm (Feb 26, 2010)

A few years ago I bought a Sea Robin. Another name for it is a Flying Gurnard. My electric went out and he died. I have been looking for another one of these pretty, pretty fish. Does anybody know where I can order one?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh my.... that is a GORGEOUS fish!
Try looking on aquabid.com


----------



## Adustgerm (Feb 26, 2010)

I looked on there and didn't find one.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

www.liveaquaria.com has them rarely...


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

OH MAN! What was the price?


----------



## Adustgerm (Feb 26, 2010)

He was only $80.00. But he was 4 inches when I got him. The place where I got him obviously didn't know anything about them and said that he would stay that size. He grew to be almost a foot long.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That much, eh? 
Hmm... this summer I might have to look around for some, since they are not uncommon at all in my area. Gurnards aren't as common, but regular Searobins are all over the place. Both are very personable and easy to keep for years, and I love 'em.

You'll almost never find any for sale, which is a shame.


----------



## Adustgerm (Feb 26, 2010)

I hope to find another one soon. They were a lot easier to keep than the pet shop said. All I had to do was feed him shrimp and he was happy.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've had them eat pretty much anything offered. They're very easy to please, to put it mildly.
I don't know why they aren't more popular in the hobby. They do eat other fish, but so do any of a number of other more popular species.

Maybe it's because they are hard to ship, being so spiny? I dunno.


----------



## Adustgerm (Feb 26, 2010)

Mine went home with me in a styrofoam container. The kind they use to ship liverock in. He was really cranky when I put him in the tank. I think Flying Gurnards are awesome. Mine changed his color to match the bottom of the tank. When he would swim, he would turn blue. Probably to match the water.


----------

